# nm-applet as user fails, as root works

## 666threesixes666

1st a bit about my system...

grub2 > linux 3.9.2 > systemd > xdm execing gdm

network manager is running.  as a user running nm-applet from terminal produces this...

```

** (nm-applet:2740): WARNING **: Could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.29" (uid=1000 pid=2740 comm="nm-applet ") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="GetAll" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" (uid=0 pid=1900 comm="/usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon ")

** Message: applet now removed from the notification area

** Message: applet now embedded in the notification area

** Message: applet now removed from the notification area

```

rebuilding dbus-glib does not resolve this.  (this entire build of gentoo is kinda rubbing me the wrong way, i keep trying to send a background to grub2 and tell it another resolution but it wont do anything other than like 640x480 with generic text)[/code]

----------

## wswartzendruber

Damnit.  I had this same problem awhile back.  I think it was a ConsoleKit vs. systemd issue.  I'll post if I remember what I did to fix it.

----------

## paulusbrand

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1122362#p1122362

solved it for me.

----------

